# Realtek on board HD audio keeps popping up



## Jbrizzle16 (May 27, 2008)

Just recently the Realtek HD audio manager has been popping up every moment or so saying that things are being plugged in an out of my on board sound card. I don't even use the on board sound card. I have an external USB audio interface device (Presonus Audiobox USB). 

The audio manager pops up all the time and every time it does, my computer skips a little. I don't even use this sound card and I want this to stop. Haven't found a solution to this online. Tried uninstalling the driver, and they somehow got reinstalled. Disabled the Realtek output in Sound>Playback Devices.

Does anybody know how to solve this? Is this a sign of the hardware failing or something else?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,

have you checked the bios and disable the onboard sound card from their?


----------



## Knightp25 (Apr 29, 2012)

Disable the onboard, in the bios 

There should also be a setting in the software of the new one not to prompt you when plugging in things


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Drivers or a hardware fault. Most likely the drivers. Try upgrading or downgrading the audio drivers.


----------

